# Anybody else like turtles?



## Rick

Just wondering if anyone else here keeps turtles? Here are a couple pics of my eastern box turtle.


----------



## Ian

Nice box turt. I really like tortoises (I think turtles in america??)

Got 9 Spur thighed, and a hermans. Hatched the spurs from eggs we got given, and they are growing so fast!






Some are hiding in the log hide..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick

Great pics Ian. I have always wanted to keep some tortoises. They are also called tortoises here. Usually aquatic turtles are called just turtles.


----------



## Peloquin

I had a Common Snapping turtle for about 4 years but had to give it away when we foound out we couldn't build a pond for it. It was a right nasty bugger and her shell was about 12" front- back.

Lovely animal, just a bit dirty when eating.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

dirty how?


----------



## Rick

They make a mess with their food while feeding.


----------



## Andrew

I bought a hatchling RES last friday. This is about the only animal that ive kept that the whole family has taken an interest in, lol. He's got a little soft spot on the bottom of his shell, but I bought some food for him that should fix it up.

I may have to get a tortoise now, lol.  

Will post some pics later...

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick

> I bought a hatchling RES last friday. This is about the only animal that ive kept that the whole family has taken an interest in, lol. He's got a little soft spot on the bottom of his shell, but I bought some food for him that should fix it up.I may have to get a tortoise now, lol.
> 
> Will post some pics later...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


Their shells are soft for awhile. Make sure you have the proper lighting and habitat setup. Here is a site I like for turtles: www.turtleforum.com


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

You get tortoises and turltes in both the US and UK, turtles have webbed feet and front legs, tortioses have more stumpy legs because they are generally just land based..the main confusion is between teripins and turtles. :?


----------



## Butterfly

I got a Sulcata for Christmas.

Named him Silent Bob, but were not sure if its a boy or girl yet since hes so small.

The picture below is what my Mom did to him for Easter, it was non toxic tape and was only on his shell we made sure no tortoises were harmed during this photo shoot lol.


----------



## robo mantis

My mom would definatly do somthing like that lol


----------



## Rick

Butterfly, did you research the Sulcatas care before getting one? Do you realize how big they get and should be kept outdoors? Just wondering as I know some people who have them in huge outdoor enclosures.


----------



## Butterfly

Rick,

Oh yeah. Ive researched these guys for a couple years. I didnt plan on getting Bob though, he was a gift. Now I guess rather than having a child at 29 I got a Tortoise.

He lives indoors right now but I just started figuring out where his outdoor enclosure will be. Already have a Turtle savings account started too in case something happens to him. It's only 20$ a paycheck but it goes into an account I dont have the card to anymore lol. Gave it to my Mom so Id stop spending out of it.

Im even getting involved with a local Turtle and Tortise group out here. This way if I ever have any issues with him I have a good rescue group to help me find out what to do and where to go.

Bob and his other Sulcata buddies do thank you for your concern tho!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> Butterfly, did you research the Sulcatas care before getting one? Do you realize how big they get and should be kept outdoors? Just wondering as I know some people who have them in huge outdoor enclosures.


Yeah, and has anyone seen Galapogos (?) tortoises in the flesh? Now *they* are big!

I have two yellow-bellied sliders 8)


----------



## OGIGA

Certainly are! Here's a random picture I picked up after a Google search.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I have a red-eared-slider and a Mississippi Map. The slider is a nasty little guy (well he isn't little per-say, he's about four inches) and he is a glutton.

My my Mississippi is the cutest thing though. He still pretty young, I got him from a breeder in Ohio. I should get some pictures of him up soon.


----------



## Sparky

I used to have a western painted turtle. I found it on the street in a four way intersection. I kept it in a huge tank for about a month, its chipped shell grew smooth and now its living happily in my cousin's pond.


----------



## Rick

I just took in a rescue. An adult male box turtle. I came across a for sale ad on craigslist. A girl had him and he was living in a bird cage and she was feeding him cheese, boiled eggs, and corn of all things. Being a box turtle fan I had to get him. When I picked him up she said she got him at a yard sale of all places.

Once I got him home and on the scale I found he only weighed half of what he should weigh. He is doing well and should be packing on the weight. Felt so bad for the poor little guy.


----------



## Sparky

Wow what the heck? A bird cage? What are you feeding it now Rick?


----------



## Rick

> Wow what the heck? A bird cage? What are you feeding it now Rick?


Feeding it the proper diet and housing it in the correct conditions.


----------



## reptile ryan

Glad to hear the box turtle has a good home now. The eastern in the original pictures looks very similar to the box I had while I was growing up. I have a year and a half old Florida snapping turtle, and I just love the little guy/girl. Not aggressive (yet) and loves its food. It gets a little spoiled... I give it a pelleted diet, but also there are feeder guppies and ghost shrimp stocked in the tank so it can hunt its own food too. About once a week I offer frozen bloodworms or beefheart or a veggies. Can't wait until I get to make a big permanent enclosure for the little one.


----------



## jason_mazzy

sweet. those are beautiful. I have a false map, a painted and 3 razor musks.


----------



## Rick

Whoah old thread. But I guess since it came back I can give an update. The box turtles now have an outdoor enclosure that I made. The male I rescued is doing great now. My captive bred female who has never lived outside seem to really enjoy the new space.


----------



## agent A

I like turtles. I have a baby painted turtle who is sick and I think it's dead. I found him last June at a golf course swimming in the water there. Turtles are pretty cool. I want to get a land turtle one day.


----------



## Rick

agent A said:


> I like turtles. I have a baby painted turtle who is sick and I think it's dead. I found him last June at a golf course swimming in the water there. Turtles are pretty cool. I want to get a land turtle one day.


Sounds like you have no business with a turtle if one is dead. Go to www.turtleforum.com

Those pics of my turtle cage are funny. It is now covered in vines and plants which of course have mantids in them.


----------



## agent A

Rick said:


> Sounds like you have no business with a turtle if one is dead. Go to www.turtleforum.comThose pics of my turtle cage are funny. It is now covered in vines and plants which of course have mantids in them.


I also had a red eared slider, well 2 of them, which later were given to a pet store. I also used to babysit a baby painter like mine. Anyway won't your turtles eat the mantids?


----------



## sbugir

Arghh love em... Oriental or Eastern? I've got two


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Arghh love em... Oriental or Eastern? I've got two


Never heard of oriental box turtles. My male is an eastern and my female is a 3 toed. Female is captive bred and I have had her about six years. She was just a hatchling when I got her. She lived indoors for her first five years and last summer went outdoors for good. She hibernated naturally without any issues. The male is a rescue from craigslist. He was mistreated and not care for properly :angry: for several years.


----------



## sbugir

Shame what some people do. What do you typically? I give mine crickets, leafy greens, carrots, and bok choy. They're great pets in my opinion.


----------



## beckyl92

i don't keep turtles at the moment but im planning on getting some in a couple of month  

any suggestions on which species i should get?


----------



## sbugir

BeckyL said:


> i don't keep turtles at the moment but im planning on getting some in a couple of month  any suggestions on which species i should get?


I like box turtles. They don't need a water filter and are a land turtle/tortoise. I love mine, but if kept in a tank be prepared to clean their waterdishes constantly  . They also liked to be handled  .


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Shame what some people do. What do you typically? I give mine crickets, leafy greens, carrots, and bok choy. They're great pets in my opinion.


Honestly it would be good to give a bit more variety. Well my female is a great eater. She gets a good variety. She is spoiled. Various lettuces/greens, bok choy, mustard greens, carrots, frozen mixed veggies, blackberries, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, tomatoes, squash, dandelion greens, bell peppers, kiwi, insects, slugs, snails, and most other critters I can find outside. She gets the occasional pinky mouse or plain chicken breast as a treat. An occasional bit of banana too. There is more stuff but I can't remember them all right now. The more variety the better.

My male is very picky eater. He likes anything alive but the only veggie he will eat is blackberries.


----------



## Rick

BeckyL said:


> i don't keep turtles at the moment but im planning on getting some in a couple of month  any suggestions on which species i should get?


That is a difficult question really. Aquatic turtles are more work in my opinion. If you live in an area that has the right climate you can keep many species outside. All turtles are a lot of work and you really must do your research first. Sadly, most people have no clue what they're doing and the turtles suffer. LIke most reptiles they need very specific lighting, temperatures, etc. Most also live a very long time.

Go to www.turtleforum.com and get help there with your choice and your care advice. It is the mantidforum of the turtle world. THey also have good care sheets for all of the species.


----------



## Rick

Here is my female Sam when I got her.


----------



## sbugir

Beautiful, as for the food Rick, I thought berries were poisonous to turtles. I'll have to find the source... You are right though, I should give more variety.


----------



## revmdn

I like them, just haven't had one since I was 12.


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Beautiful, as for the food Rick, I thought berries were poisonous to turtles. I'll have to find the source... You are right though, I should give more variety.


I was wondering why they were not on your list. Berries are one of their favorite foods! None of the berries I mentioned are poisonous. Actually that is a primary food source. Those that are found in the wild are eaten heavily by box turtles. Avacado is poisonous to them I do know but not much else is. There is a pokeweed plant in my turtle pen and they even eat those berries.

You can read the diet info at this caresheet:

http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-easternboxie.htm


----------



## sbugir

Hmm weird. Well i guess ill have to give them berries. I know my vet said strawberries make them sick, but i see them on your list so I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

This boy likes turtles.


----------



## sbugir

Emile said:


> This boy likes turtles.


I lol'd quite hard.


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Hmm weird. Well i guess ill have to give them berries. I know my vet said strawberries make them sick, but i see them on your list so I'll have to give them a try.


Get a new vet. Seriously. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir

Lol, yeah she doesn't do anything to help my poor ol' beagle...well he's not old but still. I'll definitely add those to my list of food to give.


----------



## Rick

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol, yeah she doesn't do anything to help my poor ol' beagle...well he's not old but still. I'll definitely add those to my list of food to give.


It is not easy to find a reptile vet. Generally you can't take a reptile to a vet that treats mainly dogs and cats. They just are not trained to deal with them. I was lucky in finding a specialty vet that deals with nothing but exotic pets such as reptiles, birds, etc.

Your turtle will be much better off by adding those things to the diet.


----------



## wero626

I like turtles but there alot of work and stink really bad....I had two baby water turtles for like 2 years and i swear rick it never got bigger and one got sick and died on me i dont know why i feed it shrimps and they seemed to love it even gave them live mealworms but when my first died that was my fav and i got sad and gave the other one to my bro's friend but i think turtles are awsome i think ima get another one when im situated and ready to handle one i got so many pets its hard to keep tract thank god i got a calender haha but hands down turtles are cool..Rick are tortioses better and easier to raise?


----------



## Rick

reptileman said:


> I like turtles but there alot of work and stink really bad....I had two baby water turtles for like 2 years and i swear rick it never got bigger and one got sick and died on me i dont know why i feed it shrimps and they seemed to love it even gave them live mealworms but when my first died that was my fav and i got sad and gave the other one to my bro's friend but i think turtles are awsome i think ima get another one when im situated and ready to handle one i got so many pets its hard to keep tract thank god i got a calender haha but hands down turtles are cool..Rick are tortioses better and easier to raise?


If they stink you did something wrong. For water turtles you have to have very good filtration. Think of the maintenance a fish tank requires and then triple that. Hence the reason I don't do aquatic turtles anymore. That diet also was not good. As I said before proper lighting is critical too. Most people also keep aquatics in way too small of enclosures too.

I won't say if tortoises are easier because they all have their specific requirements. I do find my box turtles to be pretty easy. They do require daily interaction though. With winter coming I will get a break.


----------



## ismart

Emile said:


> This boy likes turtles.


Love that video! :lol:


----------



## wero626

Im in the process of buying a Hingeback Tortoise -Kinixys homeana so i hope everything goes good...!!!!!....Im gonna do some researching about them..Rick do you know anything about those species??


----------



## Rick

reptileman said:


> Im in the process of buying a Hingeback Tortoise -Kinixys homeana so i hope everything goes good...!!!!!....Im gonna do some researching about them..Rick do you know anything about those species??


Not much but as I said earlier there is a forum like this but for turtles. I recommend you check it out. They have care sheets and active forums. www.turtleforum.com


----------



## wero626

Rick said:


> Not much but as I said earlier there is a forum like this but for turtles. I recommend you check it out. They have care sheets and active forums. www.turtleforum.com


Cool i will thx..


----------



## Quake

I have a red eared slider. I couldn't tell you the age because my friend let me rescue him when his snakes needed more room. He is about 7-8 inches long now and quite an eater.


----------



## animalexplorer

I had Pearl river, and cagle map turtles they were pretty cool, I loved the concentric patterns on the cagle scutes and the sawback ridge of the Pearl.


----------



## sporeworld

I had an in-office pond years ago, with a dozen red-ear sliders and 2 gigantic soft shell turtles. Oh, and who-knows-how-many koi. I had a massive eco system with snails and crayfish and mosquito-eatters... it was great! I really miss it. Not the smell, so much. Or the turtles climbing out and wandering into people's office. Or the postman stumbling INTO the pond. But all the OTHER stuff... Yeah, I miss THAT!

(Thanks for reviving the thread)


----------



## Rick

I had two clutches of young turtles hatch last year from my female 3 toed box turtle. I got her when she was just a tiny hatchling herself. She did good her first year of laying. I kept one of them.


----------



## [email protected]

I LOVE turtles! I work with a local turtle rescue as well. I have a bunch of box turtles that live outdoors year round. I've got easterns, 3toeds, gulf coasts, floridas, and ornates. I also have many other native and exotic turtles - too many to list!

I've had success breeding North American box turtles (too much success, they breed like rabbits!), chinese box turtles, asian box turtles, and loggerhead musk turtles.


----------



## Rick

Leeann said:


> I LOVE turtles! I work with a local turtle rescue as well. I have a bunch of box turtles that live outdoors year round. I've got easterns, 3toeds, gulf coasts, floridas, and ornates. I also have many other native and exotic turtles - too many to list!
> 
> I've had success breeding North American box turtles (too much success, they breed like rabbits!), chinese box turtles, asian box turtles, and loggerhead musk turtles.


I am interested in your box turtles. Captive bred?


----------



## Mr.Mantid

Sorry, I read the forum topic and I couldn't resist:


----------



## animalexplorer

I remember when I saw my first turtle in the wild, I screamed turtle really loud and jumped in the water with all my clothes on to catch it, I'm talking belly flop style. It was a softshell turtle right of the Republican River in Nebraska, in a pit that farmers use to irrigate their crops. It was the size of a quarter and cuter than a button.


----------



## [email protected]

Rick said:


> I am interested in your box turtles. Captive bred?


Yes captive bred from my adults. Most of my adults are rescues as well.


----------



## Peter Clausen

A friend is trying to pawn a Russian tortoise off on us and my kids really want it. Good idea?

I'm moving to Arizona this summer and thought an outdoor tortoise might be nice (I've seen your outdoor shots, Rick). Is there anything in the tortoise hobby that might survive hot AZ weather?

Okay, the truth is the tortoise is a bit of a bribe in getting the kids excited about moving. I'd prefer an outdoors one, but we might have to settle for an indoors turtle. We have quite a few reptiles. Do tortoises smell? My friend's kid picked up their pet the other day and there was this long stringy bit of excrement. I didn't see it but I heard ALL about it. It has free reign of the house most of the time, but they want to get rid of it for reasons I'm slightly suspicious of (and completely unaware of). (If it's such a great pet, why do they want to get rid of it?)

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Rick

Here is a good care sheet Peter. I've never kept them but they are very popular. It would appear the climate where you're moving may be about perfect. Turtles and tortoises require a long term committment and that may be why they are getting rid of the animal.

http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-russian.htm


----------



## [email protected]

I LOVE Austins turtle page, great website. I met the owner of the website in Florida, he really knows his stuff.


----------



## Peter Clausen

Wow, that's a great caresheet Rick, thanks! It does actually sound like the perfect outdoor species for our future yard. I just found out we'll have an opportunity to babysit this young tortoise while our friends are in Syria for a couple months.


----------



## Rick

No problem. Turtleforum.com is a great resource as well. Kinda like the turtle version of here.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

wow, i do not know why i have never noticed this part of the forum.... guess i was to wrapped up in mantis :lol: :lol: I absolutely love turtles and tortoises. currently i have a sulcuta. i have had him for 6 years when i got him he wasn't much bigger than a 50 cent piece (now he big) and am slowly moving him outside this year  Rick, i love your outside set up! currently, i am using a extra extra large all wire dog crate for him outside during the day, and i bring him in at night. the dog crate works because i can lock him completely in and he cant dig out but yet he can still graze.(i removed the metal bottom) and its big enough for like two great Danes so the size is good. i keep a small dog house in it and he uses it for naps.I will really like it when he goes outside completely. i plan on building him a permanent pen this summer with heat lamps for winter since they are not a hibernating species. since i am in California i think it should be easy enough to accomplish. I really would like another one but don't want to start with a tiny baby again, so am keeping an eye out for an older rescue. as people will get them without realizing they get huge! i have also had several types of water turtles, they are fun, but require such filters, I think i prefer land tortoises.


----------



## Rick

Alice said:


> wow, i do not know why i have never noticed this part of the forum.... guess i was to wrapped up in mantis :lol: :lol: I absolutely love turtles and tortoises. currently i have a sulcuta. i have had him for 6 years when i got him he wasn't much bigger than a 50 cent piece (now he big) and am slowly moving him outside this year  Rick, i love your outside set up! currently, i am using a extra extra large all wire dog crate for him outside during the day, and i bring him in at night. the dog crate works because i can lock him completely in and he cant dig out but yet he can still graze.(i removed the metal bottom) and its big enough for like two great Danes so the size is good. i keep a small dog house in it and he uses it for naps.I will really like it when he goes outside completely. i plan on building him a permanent pen this summer with heat lamps for winter since they are not a hibernating species. since i am in California i think it should be easy enough to accomplish. I really would like another one but don't want to start with a tiny baby again, so am keeping an eye out for an older rescue. as people will get them without realizing they get huge! i have also had several types of water turtles, they are fun, but require such filters, I think i prefer land tortoises.


I also prefer non aquatics. Good thing you know about the adult size of your tortoise. I don't like seeing so many of those for sale cheap. They're not a good choice for the vast majority of people. I'm sure you have went to the Sulcata Station website.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

Rick said:


> I also prefer non aquatics. Good thing you know about the adult size of your tortoise. I don't like seeing so many of those for sale cheap. They're not a good choice for the vast majority of people. I'm sure you have went to the Sulcata Station website.


I have now! thanks


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

Rick, that site was very informative, i think it should be read by anyone who decides they want a sulcuta! when i purchased mine at a pet store i was given all the wrong information. feed it lettuce and fruits they said... ya right, had i had not done my research he would of been dead long ago. that is my reason of not wanting to buy a baby from a pet store again. I would like to rescue one from the person who was mis-educated into believing this tortoise is a great pet.(not that it is not a great one for me, but not everybody can have a huge digging tortoise) I think it could save a life. I actually just joined our local rescue in hopes of doing just that.


----------



## Rick

Alice said:


> Rick, that site was very informative, i think it should be read by anyone who decides they want a sulcuta! when i purchased mine at a pet store i was given all the wrong information. feed it lettuce and fruits they said... ya right, had i had not done my research he would of been dead long ago. that is my reason of not wanting to buy a baby from a pet store again. I would like to rescue one from the person who was mis-educated into believing this tortoise is a great pet.(not that it is not a great one for me, but not everybody can have a huge digging tortoise) I think it could save a life. I actually just joined our local rescue in hopes of doing just that.


We've talked about getting one for several years now. Despite having a fenced in large yard I don't feel I have the proper location yet.


----------



## Lissimore12

Rick said:


> I just took in a rescue. An adult male box turtle. I came across a for sale ad on craigslist. A girl had him and he was living in a bird cage and she was feeding him cheese, boiled eggs, and corn of all things. Being a box turtle fan I had to get him. When I picked him up she said she got him at a yard sale of all places.
> 
> Once I got him home and on the scale I found he only weighed half of what he should weigh. He is doing well and should be packing on the weight. Felt so bad for the poor little guy.


I work in animal rehab and you wouldnt believe how many people think its okay to do things like this, except in our cases its people trying to keep foxes, cougars, linx, ect. just disgusting. We have had a few turtles at the rescue, but now too many.


----------



## twolfe

I have a Chinese box turtle (Cuora flavomarginata). At the end of the month, I will have had her (I think it's a female) for 20 years. She is at least 23 or 24 years old. When I got her, I admit that I didn't know much about caring for turtles. It's a shame that some pet stores will sell anything to anyone, but she was living in a pool with a bunch of aquatic turtles in the store. They didn't even know what kind it was. That store went out of business many years ago.

I'm checking out turtleforum.com now. Looks like a great site.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Adult sulcata's are def an outside pet. My sister has had one for about 10 years now. He lives in her yard equipped with a kiddy pool w/ramps to get in and out of and a little heated house for nights and cool days. They live in San Diego. He is an awesome tortoise but really unless a person has the space (outdoors) and lives in the right climate they aren't good pets, they just get to big, ya know? Also, one of his favorite foods are Hibiscus flowers.


----------



## [email protected]

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I have a Chinese box turtle (Cuora flavomarginata). At the end of the month, I will have had her (I think it's a female) for 20 years. She is at least 23 or 24 years old. When I got her, I admit that I didn't know much about caring for turtles. It's a shame that some pet stores will sell anything to anyone, but she was living in a pool with a bunch of aquatic turtles in the store. They didn't even know what kind it was. That store went out of business many years ago.
> 
> I'm checking out turtleforum.com now. Looks like a great site.


That is one of my favorite species  

I've got 2 at the moment, I have also produced a few babies but don't have my male anymore. I have 1 that was a reswcue that is supposed to be over 50 years old!


----------



## [email protected]

Would anybody on here be interested in adopting some baby box turtles? I am always looking for homes for them. I have TONS.


----------



## Rick

Leeann said:


> Would anybody on here be interested in adopting some baby box turtles? I am always looking for homes for them. I have TONS.


What kind?


----------



## [email protected]

Rick said:


> What kind?


Mostly 3-toeds, some gulf coasts


----------



## myles

ive a turtle and a tortoise  

flapper: snake neck turtle (not sure on the exact species)












tiesto : turkish spur thigh (Testudo graeca ibera) hes a CITES protected species


----------



## d17oug18

id take some if i wasnt jobless =)


----------



## Rick

Nice. The one i've had the longest is a 3 toe.


----------



## AmandaLynn

mylo said:


> ive a turtle and a tortoise
> 
> flapper: snake neck turtle (not sure on the exact species)


It's scutes seem to be pyramiding is that normal for this species or was this how you got it? Speaking of your Turkish that is, I still think he's really cool regardless.


----------



## naeff002

I have a Agrionemys horsfieldii (Russian tortoise) every year you have to give them a period of hibernation. Further it is no difficult specie.

I really love turles and tortoises to. I have a view

Agrionemys horsfieldii







Chelonoidis carbonaria











Geoemyda spengeleri


----------



## naeff002

Clemmys guttata






Platysternon megacephalum


----------



## naeff002

Chelodina mccordi











Chelus fimbriatus











In a month I get Malacochersus tornieri. I'm looking for some Terrapene carolina subspecies, like the baurri and I'm looking for Cuora galbinifrons subspecies.


----------



## [email protected]

I LOVE your turtles naeff! I too keep spengleri, I only have 1 at the moment though. I used to have mata mata as well. I have always wanted to get big headed turtles those are fantastic! Have you bred any of the species that you are working with?

If you were in the USA I might be able to help you out with the Baurii, I have 1 extra male. I've been talking with somebody about getting a CB baby galbinifrons, fingers are crossed


----------



## naeff002

Yes I breed with the mccordi's, guttata and carbonaria. Horsfieldii and the matamata I only have one and the matamata is still very small. My Platysternon and spengleri are still young animals.

I was on a reptile fair and there where a 3 female galbinifrons, only the man asked 730 euro's for 1 animal.


----------



## [email protected]

naeff002 said:


> Yes I breed with the mccordi's, guttata and carbonaria. Horsfieldii and the matamata I only have one and the matamata is still very small. My Platysternon and spengleri are still young animals.
> 
> I was on a reptile fair and there where a 3 female galbinifrons, only the man asked 730 euro's for 1 animal.


Congrats on your breeding success. That is very expensive for a turtle but they are very rare.


----------



## Rick

Those last two pics are great.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

beautiful animals! i just love turtles! :wub:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

thought i'd bring a dead post back to life. I have two RES and i think they are a pain &lt;_&lt; beautiful animals to look at but not worth the work in my opinion. they bite or snap at me when im trying to put their food in and their cage/tank gets really dirty really fast, what i want is a box turtle or a tortoise.


----------



## Rick

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> thought i'd bring a dead post back to life. I have two RES and i think they are a pain &lt;_&lt; beautiful animals to look at but not worth the work in my opinion. they bite or snap at me when im trying to put their food in and their cage/tank gets really dirty really fast, what i want is a box turtle or a tortoise.


Aquatic turtles generally are much more work. There is a reason I got out of that game years ago. That's not to say that the others are any less work, it is usually just a bit easier.


----------



## Malti

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> thought i'd bring a dead post back to life. I have two RES and i think they are a pain &lt;_&lt; beautiful animals to look at but not worth the work in my opinion. they bite or snap at me when im trying to put their food in and their cage/tank gets really dirty really fast, what i want is a box turtle or a tortoise.


res = red eared slider? or some kind of snapper? if its sliders...got a couple docile as can be, unless you're a mouse :lol: have them in an outside reservoir...


----------



## Rick

Malti said:


> res = red eared slider? or some kind of snapper? if its sliders...got a couple docile as can be, unless you're a mouse :lol: have them in an outside reservoir...


RES= red eared slider


----------



## naeff002

my new specie

Malacochersus tornieri


----------



## Malti

mmmm pancakes! :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

beautiful shells!


----------



## D.J.

Do I, I currently own 15 including a keeled box turtle only two where produced this year


----------

